#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-08-30
 * slangasek waves
<slangasek> kees, stgraber: do we have quorum? :)
 * stgraber waves
<stgraber> my ISP's core router decided to turn into a very expensive brick this morning, they just got things back online on a backup now
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> mdeslaur sent his regrets, infinity is on vacation this week and apparently thus not here, kees didn't reply to irc ping
<slangasek> I could gavel us in and gavel us out, but I'm not sure there's much point
<slangasek> stgraber: so unless someone else shows up, I say we punt and try again in two weeks?
<stgraber> sounds good to me
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-08-28
<tyhicks> hello
<tyhicks> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Aug 28 16:38:23 2017 UTC.  The chair is tyhicks. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<tyhicks> The meeting agenda can be found at:
<tyhicks> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Meeting
<tyhicks> [TOPIC] Announcements
<tyhicks> Simon Quigley (tsimonq2) provided a debdiff for trusty for kdepimlibs (LP: #1630700)
<tyhicks> Simon Quigley (tsimonq2) provided a debdiff for xenial for kcoreaddons (LP: #1630700)
<tyhicks> Simon Quigley (tsimonq2) provided debdiffs for trusty-zesty for varnish (LP: #1708354)
<tyhicks> Thank you for your assistance in keeping Ubuntu users secure! :)
<tyhicks> [TOPIC] Weekly stand-up report
<sbeattie> I think I'm up...
<tyhicks> sbeattie: Marc and Jamie must coordinate vacation because, for the first time I can remember, you're up first :)
<sbeattie> heh
<sbeattie> I'm on community this week
<sbeattie> I have kernel USNs to publish today, plus the usual kernel cve triage to sort
<sbeattie> There's an embargoed issue to investigate
<sbeattie> I'll be focusing on updates while Marc is on vacation
<tyhicks> thanks for doing that
<sbeattie> I do have some QRT and apparmor bugs to investigate...
<sbeattie> and that will likely consume my week
<sbeattie> tyhicks: you're up
<tyhicks> I'm on bug triage this week although it is a short week for me and I'll need to trade some time with someone
<tyhicks> I'm off wed-fri
<sarnold> I can grab bug triage, I kinda like that one (but don't spread that around)
<tyhicks> heh
<tyhicks> good thing we're in this empty #ubuntu-meeting-2 channel ;)
<tyhicks> I hope to have some back-and-forth to do on my libseccomp PR for improved logging
<sarnold> :)
<tyhicks> I might take a crack at preparing the libseccomp-golang changes but I'm hesitant to do so until the libseccomp design is agreed upon
<tyhicks> so I'll probably put my focus on fscrypt this week
<tyhicks> that's about all I'll get to this week
<tyhicks> jj is out today
<tyhicks> sarnold: you're up
<sarnold> does jj know that?
<tyhicks> oh
<tyhicks> jjohansen: you're up
<jjohansen> I am going to be looking into some bugs, bug 1713103 is first up, cboltz reported a couple parser failures
<jjohansen> I have a few more regression test updates to do
<jjohansen> and I am going to be doing some prep for plumbers and LSS
<jjohansen> oh, and I still have some testing of LSM stacking todo
<jjohansen> thats it for /me sarnold you're up
<sarnold> I'm in the happy place this week; first up is deciding on the spice-html5 package, which is mostly javascript, and which I mostly can't judge. ratliff and I discussed linting the thing and seeing what comes back, which seemed like a good approach to me
<sarnold> I don't recall what's after that on the list but that probably won't matter until tomorrow anyway :)
<sarnold> that's it for me, is it .. ratliff next?
<ratliff> chriscoulson hasn't joined the channel so I'll go
<ratliff> I'm on CVE triage this week.
<ratliff> I am migrating the KPI tasks to lillypilly and wrapping up that item
<ratliff> I have a few internal items to focus on this week.
<ratliff> then I'll look at UC15 updates
<ratliff> your turn, leosilva
<leosilva> I'm in the happy place this week :)
<leosilva> I have some publishment to do
<leosilva> and I'll pick some pkgs to update as well hunting more of them for the same destiny
<leosilva> that's all
<leosilva> tyhicks: it's back to you
<tyhicks> thanks
<tyhicks> [TOPIC] Highlighted packages
<tyhicks> The Ubuntu Security team will highlight some community-supported packages that might be good candidates for updating and or triaging. If you would like to help Ubuntu and not sure where to start, this is a great way to do so.
<tyhicks> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures for details and if you have any questions, feel free to ask in #ubuntu-security. To find out other ways of helping out, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/GettingInvolved.
<tyhicks> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/lib3ds.html
<tyhicks> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/lua50.html
<tyhicks> [TOPIC] Miscellaneous and Questions
<tyhicks> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/yaml-cpp.html
<tyhicks> Does anyone have any other questions or items to discuss?
<tyhicks> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/flightgear.html
<tyhicks> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/ganglia.html
<tyhicks> tsimonq2: hey there! before you joined this -2 channel, we thanked you for the kdepimlibs, kcoreaddons, and varnish updates
<tyhicks> tsimonq2: big thanks, once again :)
<ratliff> +1, thank you tsimonq2!
<tsimonq2> You're welcome, I have some more things in store :)
<tyhicks> great!
<tyhicks> sbeattie, jjohansen, sarnold, ratliff, leosilva: Thanks!
<tyhicks> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Aug 28 16:55:26 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2017/ubuntu-meeting-2.2017-08-28-16.38.moin.txt
<ratliff> thank you, tyhicks!
<sbeattie> tyhicks: thanks!
<leosilva> thanks tyhicks!
<sarnold> thanks tyhicks!
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-08-29
 * slangasek waves
<slangasek> kees, stgraber: do we have quorum and a chair? :)
<slangasek> infinity: do you want to register your schedule preferences on https://beta.doodle.com/poll/w2yddwzgw89diicw ?
<infinity> Sure.
<stgraber> I'm around
<slangasek> but no chair and no backup chair
<infinity> Done.
<infinity> Well, if we're calling this meeting, I need to go nap in a very dark room for an hour or two before getting back to work.
<stgraber> slangasek: so the new time slot you selected works for everyone, lets stick to this
<slangasek> ack
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2019-08-27
<kees> o/
<kees> hola
<infinity> o/
<kees> oops, vorlon is already here. I meant to ping mdeslaur :)
<kees> hm...
<kees> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Aug 27 19:05:52 2019 UTC.  The chair is kees. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<kees> I see myself, infinity, vorlon. no stgraber nor mdeslaur.
<kees> is 3 quorum?
<infinity> It is, barely.  If vorlon's actually there.
<kees> well, as it happens, there is no agenda. :)
<infinity> He might just be idling in the channel.
<kees> also, aren't we overdue for an election?
<infinity> Very.
<infinity> vorlon has an action to try to hunt down making that happen.
<infinity> But he's also not saying words, so I think we haz no quorum.
<kees> agreed.
<kees> okay, well, that was fun. :P
<kees> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Aug 27 19:09:04 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2019/ubuntu-meeting-2.2019-08-27-19.05.moin.txt
<vorlon> gasp
<vorlon> unanticipated quorum
<vorlon> infinity, kees: yes, I was late getting back to the keyboard, sorry - meant to be here on the off chance were otherwise quorate, but knew stgraber and mdeslaur were out
<kees> vorlon: many actions for you to do! ;)
<kees> we appear to be a deeply expired governing body. :(
